# Just Finished my Uk Spouse Visa



## lauren 87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I just received the email saying my visa was issued and I should get it all back in the mail today!!  It is such a great new year's gift!

But throughout the year I have been prepping to submit my visa application I have spent so much time searching this forum and the rest of the web. It was so helpful. Thank you everyone who helped and gave all of the great advice! So I want to do the same. I started this thread to have people ask questions that I can answer about my application, how I did it, what I included etc... I am not a "professional" and none of the advice I give is legally binding. But I found so many helpful information on here while asking questions and I would have been pretty lost without it! So I will try my best to answer your questions based on what I did in my visa application!

Happy New Year! 

Lauren


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations! I am currently waiting to hear about my fiance visa, I intend to travel to England in March and get married around April or so. I can't wait.
Just out of curiosity, cuz this probably worries me the most, but did you and your husband have a lot of money in savings? I think me and my fiance have a good amount..You don't have to tell me exactly of course but a yes or no would do. I don't want them to turn me down because they think I didn't have enough. Sounds silly but i do not know what is too little or whatever so if you could just let me know , when will you be moving there, and do you have to bring a lot of belongings with you? kk happy new year!


----------



## lauren 87 (Nov 27, 2010)

KayKay said:


> Congratulations! I am currently waiting to hear about my fiance visa, I intend to travel to England in March and get married around April or so. I can't wait.
> Just out of curiosity, cuz this probably worries me the most, but did you and your husband have a lot of money in savings? I think me and my fiance have a good amount..You don't have to tell me exactly of course but a yes or no would do. I don't want them to turn me down because they think I didn't have enough. Sounds silly but i do not know what is too little or whatever so if you could just let me know , when will you be moving there, and do you have to bring a lot of belongings with you? kk happy new year!



We didn't have a ton of money in the bank but we did have some. I think what they are really looking for is proof you will be able to support yourselves. We said we were going to be living with my in laws and not having to pay rent. Also my husband has a job (which he only had for one month before we applied) but had a contract saying it was a permanent job. he only gets paid min. wage. I really stressed about this part of the visa also but it turned out fine. Let me know if you have any other questions.

I am going to move in the next couple months. I have a lot of stuff to bring over (especially books from college) but I will have to move everything over slowly.

Good luck!


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello! Thanks. Makes me feel good me and my fiance have a good amount of money saved up so we should be okay and we're legit so we should be okay been together 5 years..And once I can work there I definitely will I mentioned that to them, and my fiance is an electrician he makes good money so I showed them proof that. Us too will live with his parents in a good 3 bedroom house lots of space to our own ,we wont have to pay rent but my fiance pays them for the food shopping like half of it each week and after I move there we plan to find an affordbale nice flat of our own or house whatever is best. I am a bit nervous as my fiance is self employed but we showed them that he pays taxes as well..Im just nervous about the money, I dont wanna get denied for anything, also only hes been to college..I did a year and stopped so I can move there to be with him and get married, I do plan to get an education in the future, through the college at his town, I've already talked to the advisor..I told the Embassy this too in a letter along with my application..Oh man Im just so nervous I want my visa now..Didn't pay for priority because I wont be going till March I need to continue planning this wedding before hand so that is why I didnt do priority, but youre so lucky you got yours super fast in time for the New Year's, awesome! 

Good luck with the move!! I will ship my stuff over via Usps, and Ill bring as much as i can in checked luggage and my fiance will come here beforehand and bring stuff back..My parents and friends will bring things for me too..I dont have too much, just clothes but I can buy new clothes in the Uk and I have a lot of photo frames, albums and personal mementos..I hope the move wont be too bad lolol..Well have a lovely new year!! Thanks for replying


----------



## malpacki (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats on the visa!! must be a huge load off your shoulders 

My husband and i will be submitting all of our stuff this week, well the online part at least, the biometrics place for Phoenix says i will get my appointment confirmation by mail which im confused about but anyways... I was feeling fairly confident about our application until i realized that my husband just started his new job, like today, but its subject to a probationary 6 months...he says this is common practice with most new jobs. Do you think this is cause for major concern? We have his payslips from his old job at the MOJ and his signed contract for his new job...sorry im sure this is just a rambling mish-mosh of thoughts 

i should also add, we have a bit in savings and his current job does cover the general requirements to cover the cost of the flat and other living expenses and we threw in a letter from his parents stating they would support me if need be with their bank statements for good measure. When we had originally put everything together he was still working for the MOJ so his support letter states he is still working there but mentions his ending date and starting date for his new job.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

malpacki said:


> Congrats on the visa!! must be a huge load off your shoulders
> 
> My husband and i will be submitting all of our stuff this week, well the online part at least, the biometrics place for Phoenix says i will get my appointment confirmation by mail which im confused about but anyways... I was feeling fairly confident about our application until i realized that my husband just started his new job, like today, but its subject to a probationary 6 months...he says this is common practice with most new jobs. Do you think this is cause for major concern? We have his payslips from his old job at the MOJ and his signed contract for his new job...sorry im sure this is just a rambling mish-mosh of thoughts
> 
> i should also add, we have a bit in savings and his current job does cover the general requirements to cover the cost of the flat and other living expenses and we threw in a letter from his parents stating they would support me if need be with their bank statements for good measure. When we had originally put everything together he was still working for the MOJ so his support letter states he is still working there but mentions his ending date and starting date for his new job.


My husband and I had just finished long-term work in another country, so neither of us had jobs when I applied for my visa. My husband was about to start an IT class that helps with job placements after he finishes. We also sent in information from his parents stating that they would help us with living expenses. And I got my visa approved with no problems at all. So I wouldn't worry too much at this point. Good luck!


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

Ive just submitted my application yesterday. Could you tell me did either of you travel to see eachother inbetween the waiting period at all? And how long did you wait in total from submission to actually being granted your visa. Much appreicate your response. 

:wave:


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Taffybach said:


> Ive just submitted my application yesterday. Could you tell me did either of you travel to see eachother inbetween the waiting period at all? And how long did you wait in total from submission to actually being granted your visa. Much appreicate your response.
> 
> :wave:


I started my application right after our honeymoon, when he was still in the States. I had to wait a week or 2 after he returned to England to send out everything because he needed to mail me a few supporting documents that he hadn't brought with him for the wedding. I mailed my application right at the deadline listed on my biometrics form (right before Columbus Day). I found out on the day after Columbus Day (a Tuesday) that they had received my application. On that Friday, I got the email stating that my visa had been granted. And I received it on the following Monday (likely would have been next day, but I was out of town). So it was extremely quick for me, especially since I didn't pay for priority! I ended up being apart from my husband just under a month and a half. 
Just be aware that some people have been facing waits of over a month. It really depends on where your application is going to and how busy they are.


----------



## malpacki (Dec 21, 2010)

quick question just getting all the stuff organized, did you label everything or paper clip or do a table of contents?? like i've got it in pretty good order but just have this want to label evvverything


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Hello lauren87/everyone on here, anyone with good advice, contributions, information are welcom to give it to me. I have known my boyfriend from October 2009, we first met in December 2009, then I visited him for a month over Easter, he later came again to visit me 2nd time in July, well he came again 3rd time December 2010 and we planing he comes again May 2011, after that we discussed that he will come summer for a week and we go back together, but we are really not sure yet which visa which should apply for, I have a 7 year old daughter who is fully under my custody that we need to consider too. Is fiance visa the best to go for or spousal? Any information pertaining to fiance/spousal visa will be welcome, diadvantages and advantages to each.

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

gkt said:


> Hello lauren87/everyone on here, anyone with good advice, contributions, information are welcom to give it to me. I have known my boyfriend from October 2009, we first met in December 2009, then I visited him for a month over Easter, he later came again to visit me 2nd time in July, well he came again 3rd time December 2010 and we planing he comes again May 2011, after that we discussed that he will come summer for a week and we go back together, but we are really not sure yet which visa which should apply for, I have a 7 year old daughter who is fully under my custody that we need to consider too. Is fiance visa the best to go for or spousal? Any information pertaining to fiance/spousal visa will be welcome, diadvantages and advantages to each.
> 
> Thank you


Well, for starters, you have to married before you can start the application process for a spouse visa.

If you apply for a fiancé visa, you have six months after you get to the UK to get married. But on marriage, you have to re-apply for a spouse visa. Basically, you pay in full for two visas that way.

In either event, for your daughter you will need to have permission from her father for her to emmigrate - or have legal documents showing that the father has no parental rights.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lauren 87 (Nov 27, 2010)

malpacki said:


> quick question just getting all the stuff organized, did you label everything or paper clip or do a table of contents?? like i've got it in pretty good order but just have this want to label evvverything


I put everything in a binder with dividers to show what each thing is. Each piece on the table of contents (we used a time line of our relationship) was in a different divider. It was a lot of work to put together and we definitely gave them way more then they were asking but my visa was processed and issued in less then a day.

Hope this helped! and good luck

Lauren


----------



## FLondon (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi!

I'm a USA citizen hoping to get married late this summer with a UK citizen and we will move to the UK afterwards. He has a job and a place to stay, nothing on taking social benefits or anything like that. 

I agree with everyone that it's easier if we just do one visa process (marriage) but I was just wondering if everyone submits biometric information along with the application BEFORE they actually get married?? And if so....how long before? A week a month? I don't know how long you have to book your appointment to get fingerprinted. 

Then, should I just submit the official marriage license along with my passport? I don't want us to be away from each other too long so I'm very nervous about all of this!

Thanks!


----------



## FLondon (Jan 18, 2011)

modzy78 said:


> I started my application right after our honeymoon, when he was still in the States. I had to wait a week or 2 after he returned to England to send out everything because he needed to mail me a few supporting documents that he hadn't brought with him for the wedding. I mailed my application right at the deadline listed on my biometrics form (right before Columbus Day). I found out on the day after Columbus Day (a Tuesday) that they had received my application. On that Friday, I got the email stating that my visa had been granted. And I received it on the following Monday (likely would have been next day, but I was out of town). So it was extremely quick for me, especially since I didn't pay for priority! I ended up being apart from my husband just under a month and a half.
> Just be aware that some people have been facing waits of over a month. It really depends on where your application is going to and how busy they are.



OOPS! What did he forget to bring or get or what do you recommend my fiance takes with him? 

Also, you started your application a week or two after he returned to England but did you get your biometrics done before you were married or after? What's the deadline on the biometrics? Thirty days?


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

FLondon said:


> OOPS! What did he forget to bring or get or what do you recommend my fiance takes with him?
> 
> Also, you started your application a week or two after he returned to England but did you get your biometrics done before you were married or after? What's the deadline on the biometrics? Thirty days?


He didn't have the originals for all of his banking information, and he needed proof of the training course he was enrolled in. We actually did the online submission of my application, made the payment, and scheduled my biometrics before he left. I'm pretty sure you cannot schedule your biometrics until you complete the online application, so I'd imagine you can't do it before you're married. In America, you'll have the option of multiple places to go to. I had 3 or 4 that were fairly equal distance away, so I went with the one in my state. Once you choose the location you want, you select the date and time for your appointment on a calendar of available times. I don't know the timeline, but you are to submit the copy of your application, supporting documents, biometric form, and payment/proof of payment within a certain amount of time from getting your biometrics done. It says the time frame on the paper you must print and take to the biometrics location, so you'll have the information available.


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

HI Lauren (I'm Lauren, too!)

I just posted some questions in a separate thread. I'm about to start the Fiance Visa app process and it sounds like you have "been there done that" . Can you take a look? 


I guess I can't post the direct URL as I just joined the forum. Sorry, it was posted Jan. 18 and titled "Getting ready to apply for fiance VISA, a few questions"

thanks


----------



## lauren 87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lauren_999 said:


> HI Lauren (I'm Lauren, too!)
> 
> I just posted some questions in a separate thread. I'm about to start the Fiance Visa app process and it sounds like you have "been there done that" . Can you take a look?
> 
> ...


I just looked at the post and it looks like all of your questions were answered... Let me know if I can help any other way, good luck!


----------



## boodabrit1 (Jan 19, 2011)

*quick question*

Just curious, how long did it take you to get your Visa? thanks.




lauren 87 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just received the email saying my visa was issued and I should get it all back in the mail today!!  It is such a great new year's gift!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

lauren 87 said:


> I just looked at the post and it looks like all of your questions were answered... Let me know if I can help any other way, good luck!


Yes, I did get a lot of info that might just alternate our plans altogether (in a good way)! Thanks for checking in.


----------



## clarencewater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi All,

Instead of starting a new thread i thought i might be able to ask here.

I was transfered to London from Aus on a Tier 2 (ICT). My defacto was given a spouse Visa. What was weird was that my visa was for over two years, and hers for only 12 months (it expires in Oct 2011).

This is all fine and everything, however, my question is:

Will she need to go back to Australia to apply for permission to extend her Visa. From the UK Border website i think no (because it appears you can apply from in the UK). However, i cant find anything official in writing. 

Is someone able to advise?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

clarencewater said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Instead of starting a new thread i thought i might be able to ask here.
> 
> ...


She can apply in-country (while in UK) as she is here on a long-stay visa, but must apply before the current leave expires.
See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/pbs/pbsdependantspolicy1.pdf for requirements.


----------



## clarencewater (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Joppa - you are a champ.

Everything i was reading was saying "in-country" but i just wanted to confirm.

Dont want border control breaking my door down, middle of the night, and stealing the missus. (or do i?)

Thanks all,
Rob


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

@Lauren87- you say you're moving things over slowly. Are you mailing your belongings to the UK in boxes via USPS/Fed Ex etc? If so, what are you finding the price of boxes to be? I know it goes by weight but if you have an average cost they're charging you? I'm trying to decide whether or not I want to get rid of all of my clothes or of it would be worth it to ship them. Clothes are expensive in London, so I want to try and conserve money for things I need instead of things I have to replace. Thanks.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

FLondon said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a USA citizen hoping to get married late this summer with a UK citizen and we will move to the UK afterwards. He has a job and a place to stay, nothing on taking social benefits or anything like that.
> 
> ...


I applied for my visa before we actually got married. I put on the application, though, that we will be married within the month and that we would be submitting the marriage certificate once it was given to us. The biometrics paperwork tells you that you need to have your paperwork in within 2 weeks of the biometrics appointment. Since our wedding was a week after that two week cutoff date, we submitted everything else first and then the license separate once we got it. One more thing... You HAVE to submit your passport with the paperwork. I didn't know that and only sent copies and they sent everything back to me saying I needed to send the actual passport. They have to affix the visa to a page in the passport Unfortunately this means you won't be able to travel out of the country until you get approved and they send it back.


----------



## lauren 87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Vegasgirl94 said:


> @Lauren87- you say you're moving things over slowly. Are you mailing your belongings to the UK in boxes via USPS/Fed Ex etc? If so, what are you finding the price of boxes to be? I know it goes by weight but if you have an average cost they're charging you? I'm trying to decide whether or not I want to get rid of all of my clothes or of it would be worth it to ship them. Clothes are expensive in London, so I want to try and conserve money for things I need instead of things I have to replace. Thanks.


I have been in the UK for about three weeks now and still do not have all my things. I was able to pack mostly clothing in my suitcases which I brought right over on the plane. I used "space bags" and that helped me save so much space!! I got lucky and the company my grandpa works for was able to ship a box weighing 50 pounds over for free, so I don't know how much that cost and people are going to bring the rest of my belongings over to me as they come to the UK to visit. When I was trying to figure all of this out I started looking into shipping things over on a boat, this obviously takes longer but it is cheaper. Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Lauren


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's ok! I'm thinking about just buying two more suitcases and bringing more stuff over in that. It is probably cheaper to pay the airlines for extra bags. Lol. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

lauren 87 said:


> I put everything in a binder with dividers to show what each thing is. Each piece on the table of contents (we used a time line of our relationship) was in a different divider. It was a lot of work to put together and we definitely gave them way more then they were asking but my visa was processed and issued in less then a day.
> 
> Hope this helped! and good luck
> 
> Lauren


Hi Lauren,

Congrats for the Spouse Visa. I am applying one in 2 weeks time. Please would it be possible for you to give me a list of all the materials you submitted? And how did you make the binder? I am secretly married to my english husband for 3 years, our families are approve of our relationships but don't know we are married. So it makes things a bit complicated. 

I look forward to your reply.

Laura


----------

